# Joseph Alleine on the 'Inconvenience' of Marriage



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 7, 2007)

Geraint Fielder, _The Perils and Values of Reading_:



> Joseph Alleine after he was married received a letter of congratulations from an old college friend who had similar intentions and wished Alleine would advise him on the inconvenience of married life. Alleine replied, 'Thou wouldst know the inconvenience of married life, I will tell thee. First, whereas thou risest constantly at 4 a.m., she will keep thee till six; secondly, whereas thou usest to study 14 hours a day, she will bring thee to 8 or 9; thirdly, whereas thou art want to forebear one meal at least in the day for thy studies, she will bring thee to thy meat. If these are not mischief enough to affright thee, I know not what thou art.'


----------



## Laura (Dec 8, 2007)

My fiancé sent me this quote, in an innocuous context, shortly before we became "involved." Thankfully he wasn't suggesting that he was put off by the thought. 

Stupid question: What does the violin-playing smiley mean??


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 8, 2007)

Laura said:


> My fiancé sent me this quote, in an innocuous context, shortly before we became "involved." Thankfully he wasn't suggesting that he was put off by the thought.
> 
> Stupid question: What does the violin-playing smiley mean??



 The playing of a violin is sometimes meant to express (sacrastically) sympathy for someone's "trials".

Playing the world's saddest song on the world's smallest violin


----------

